# Best Music Video Ever!!



## shy_matsi (May 12, 2010)

well... maybe the Best Music Video Ever!! 
Last Nov, furs from the NYC and NJ area gathered to shoot a music video for the band, "The Pains of being Pure at Heart" for the song "Higher than the stars" (I'm the kermode bear.. pics in my FA)

Video was released today!!

Video: http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1811456849?bctid=83431622001

Article on it: http://spin.com/articles/exclusive-new-pains-being-pure-heart-video
Their music is fun and fuzzy -- so why shouldn't Pains of Being Pure at Heart have a video filled with plushies? Watch the cute-as-can-be clip for "Higher Than the Stars" below.

In the video, a pretty girl searches for comfort and companionship on the rough streets of Brooklyn, struggling to find her place until she meets a colorful bunch of plush characters come to life -- which may or may not be the product of a drug-enhanced trip. "Our songs are not some cartoon version of us," singer-guitarist Kip Berman told SPIN last year. "They're our life." So maybe it's a true story!


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

I'll be honest.

It depressed me. :c


----------



## Aeturnus (May 12, 2010)

It was all right. Catchy song.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like a more Americanized Polarkreis_18.


----------



## Takun (May 12, 2010)

wat


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 12, 2010)

Hipsters.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

Cute fursuits!


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2010)

A "furry" music video that uses actual, nicely made fursuits rather than the cheap, Moby kind?

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 12, 2010)

I hated both the song and the video.

I guess it's better than gangster rap though...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 13, 2010)

This might have been the most awful thing I've seen this year.  Thanks OP.


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

Hm. It's pop. Okie, bye.


----------

